# Radical Ladies Lunch and Crafts (Sacto, CA)



## rideitlikeyoustoleit (Dec 29, 2007)

In case any of you are in the area, I am putting on Sacramento's first Radical Ladies Lunch and Crafts meet on Wednesday, Jan. 9th. If anyone will be around and is interested PM me.


----------

